# Mortise centering jig



## bimityedye (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I'm looking for a little advice on making a mortising centering jig - the one that uses two bearings in opposing corners, with the work piece held between them. Any way I'm having trouble coming up with an acceptable method of attaching the bearings to the base plate. I want to use 1/2" bearings by the way. Any takers?

Dave W.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

This may help 


==========


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Dave, you could try using pins, as in my version of mortise jig, photo attached.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

I also have the pin type(3 ea.) but the bearings on the corners works the best,in this way you can use longer bolts to made it more stable when you need it to be..sometimes it's hard to keep the router on the edge of the stock and the longer ones makes it easy..( I use 1"/ 2" / 2 1/2" bolts with spacers )

=========


========


----------



## bimityedye (Mar 17, 2009)

Now those longer bearings make sense for narrow edges boards, thanks for sharing that one!
Dave W.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Your Welcome, the edge is very small on a 3/4" wide board when you are trying to keep a router on it.. 

====



bimityedye said:


> Now those longer bearings make sense for narrow edges boards, thanks for sharing that one!
> Dave W.


----------



## tprofera (Jun 29, 2008)

good info here. thx


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

When attaching the bearings or studs to the base plate, do we just thread the holes and insert the studs or is there some kind of metal threaded insert to insert into the base?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Sofasurfer,
If you are referring to my base plate jig,, all I did was to use an acrylic base and inserted plastic dowels into the plate with superglue, they will never move.
I obtained the plastic dowels from a cake-art shop, they use them as suports for cake tiers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Sofasurfer

You can do it anyway you want to , drill and tap the holes works well but sometime you will be off just a little bit and you will want the room to move them just a little bit...a hole drilled a little bit over size will let you do that unlike a taped hole..

But I did come up with a new way of doing the same thing that you can use the same jig for many jobs, 6 that I know about at this point.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/19549-jig.html

=====



sofasurfer said:


> When attaching the bearings or studs to the base plate, do we just thread the holes and insert the studs or is there some kind of metal threaded insert to insert into the base?


----------

